
Tell HN: Kevin will comment on more Show HNs this Friday - dang
YC partner, designer, and master of friendly feedback Kevin Hale is going to do another round of Show HN comments this Friday, starting at 2pm Pacific time. If you&#x27;d like to hear Kevin&#x27;s thoughts on your project, post it as a Show HN on Friday.<p>The last times he did this went really well (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9748308) so we&#x27;re excited to see it become a thing.
======
derekp7
Question: Does this include mostly startup / monetizable projects, or could it
include new open source projects also? I've been trying to figure out when
some of my projects are ready for wider promotion, and even how to promote an
open source project (without feeling "spammy", and since it is open source [no
income potential], taking out web ads isn't really appropriate).

~~~
dang
Open-source projects are legit Show HNs, so why not? I seem to recall that
Kevin commented on some last time. And the line between startup and not-
startup can be rather fluid anyhow.

~~~
derekp7
Thanks. I posted it as a Show HN back a year or two ago, would it be OK to
post it again? It didn't get enough upvotes to get any visibility then.

Oh, and if this becomes a regular feature, would it be more efficient to have
a single posting for the feature, and have people post their projects as top-
level comments to that master post?

~~~
anilgulecha
That's a while ago.. so another post would be fine. I'd recommend making the
post when he starts commenting, as the audience and ratio of upvotes on show
HNs would be higher.

------
will_brown
>we're excited to see it become a thing.

This would be fantastic for the community. Obviously more startups/side
projects are rejected from incubators/accelerators/hackathons/VCs than
accepted...and none of them get feedback. It is very noble for a YC partner to
use their time in this fashion to directly help the community.

------
ColinWright
Clicketty Click:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748308)

------
vonklaus
Have you guys considered sharding out the feed into discrete "subreddit" type
sections. That way posts would go to the db as "Show" instead of {post: "Show
HN: somethong"}. I think thT would be a nice feature but understand why it
might get resistance. Thanks.

~~~
8note
Isn't that what
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) is?

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Edit: Will post on Friday =D

~~~
thelollies
Cool concept! I hit an exception when looking for aerial video in
Christchurch, New Zealand [0]. Your environments are not right too since that
kind of exception detail should not be showing in production.

[0]
[https://dronehire.org/hire/new_zealand/canterbury/christchur...](https://dronehire.org/hire/new_zealand/canterbury/christchurch/aerial_video)

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
wups, fixing that exception from showing first and then onto the bug. Thanks!

------
vlad
Maybe I should mention Rate My App, my video channel to provide feedback for
Show HN projects. I didn't know Kevin was going to provide feedback, but I
hope I can add value, too.

I enjoyed providing feedback on HN in the past (post #2 at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)).

For credentials, I used to have my own app before Y Combinator started and I
did everything myself -- programming, design, marketing, and customer service
-- like many of you are.

[https://angel.co/spoof-proof-software](https://angel.co/spoof-proof-software)

Just reply to this comment and I'll try provide a 2-5 minute video overview of
everyone's product. I wanted to have a daily show (and podcast!) but the goal
right now is quality over quantity.

Link: [http://ratemyapp.com](http://ratemyapp.com)

YT: [http://youtube.com/ratemyapp](http://youtube.com/ratemyapp)

FB: [http://facebook.com/ratemyapp](http://facebook.com/ratemyapp)

TW: [http://twitter.com/ratemyapp](http://twitter.com/ratemyapp)

~~~
rooster8
I would love to see you rate [http://happyscale.com/](http://happyscale.com/).
It's been my labor of love for over 4 years, and like you've done, I've been
doing most all of different aspects myself (though I've recently been getting
help with design).

~~~
digisth
I found a broken image on your front page (image linking to index.html) inside
#features-icons, btw.

~~~
rooster8
Thanks for the heads up!

